# Sync stopped working



## zugz (Dec 8, 2018)

My CC sync stopped working in the last week or so. Lr Mobile says there are 12,827 photos sync'd while Lr Classic says there are 9,657 sync'd. And, Lr Classic says "Syncing 3,073 photos" in the top left corner. But, that number is not changing. 

The folder in Lr Classic where the pictures I took in Lr Mobile is not updating either -- I took a dozen pics last night and the "Imported Photos" under the iPhone folder is still empty. This stopped working more like in the last few days.

Lr Classic says I am only using 19.87 GB of my 100 GB allocation. Actually, I am surprised the usage that low when I look at file sizes in Finder.

Lr Classic sync tab in preferences says "No sync activities".

Running macOS 10.13.6 and Lr Classic 8.0. Suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 15, 2018)

Hi zugz, welcome to the forum!

There were some sync bugs in 8.0 that are supposed to have been fixed in this week's 8.1 release, so updating would be the first thing to try.


----------



## zugz (Dec 15, 2018)

Installed 8.1, didn't fix.

 I believe it's corrupted, not missing. My theory is the corrupted files are plugging up my sync...


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 16, 2018)

It's just that image? Yes, that is corrupted, and it could be the cause of your sync issues.


----------



## zugz (Dec 16, 2018)

No, I think there are a handful more in the pool of 2291 "sync issues".  I spot checked a few and most are not corrupted. Awhile back Lr Classic had a sync problems folder but I cleared the pictures hoping that would solve my problem. Now I cant get that back. But, there were maybe a dozen in there. I feel like if I could find the handful of corrupted files and delete them from my web portal Lr, it might clear the problem. But, how to find them?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 16, 2018)

That's useful. That's offering some clues. It's saying it first heard of these photos on your Mac Pro, but it wasn't able to fully sync them at the time so it's asking you to open Lightroom on your Mac Pro to finish syncing them. 

So what does Classic on your Mac Pro think it's doing with those particular photos? Can it find the original files ok? Or did you use CC on your Mac Pro at some stage?


----------



## zugz (Dec 17, 2018)

Yes, the files were originally imported to my Mac Pro. So, the thumbnails were created okay then. At some point I moved, in Lr Classic, a large set of files to a new hard drive. It's here I suspect the corruption occurred. Then later I tried to sync a large number of files via the CC from Lr Classic so I could rate and edit them in Lr Mobile. This was working fine for months,. Never used Lr CC. Recently my sync stopped working. 

Lr Classic says in the | Pref | Sync tab that it's doing no sync activities. But, in the top left corner of Lr Classic it says its trying to sync 12,696 files. Most I suspect are pics that I recently removed from All Synced Photographs in an effort to clear the sync issue.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 17, 2018)

If you're intentionally clearing All Synced Photographs and you know you've downloaded all originals from the cloud, then we can shortcut that by wiping the cloud database. Go to Photo Editor | Online Photoshop Lightroom, sign in and click the LR icon. Then go to Account Info and click the Delete Lightroom Library button. That doesn't delete anything from Classic, just clears out the cloud. It should also clear out any gremlins in one fell swoop, instead of one photo at a time.


----------



## zugz (Dec 17, 2018)

Just to be clear before I take this step. Can you confirm that pictures taken on my Lr Mobile camera are stored on my iPhone so won's be lost by the step you propose? Lr Mobile has 1,533 picture in its "Lr Camera Photos" album. 

So, after deleting the CC database. What are the steps to resume e.g syncing my Lr Mobile pictures up to Lr Classic? Thanks!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 18, 2018)

It would wipe all of the CC apps (but then so would clearing out All Synced Photographs in Classic and letting it sync, as you've already done). 

Have those LR mobile photos downloaded to your Classic catalog yet? If they have, we're safe. If not, don't do anything before I reply to your reply!


----------



## zugz (Dec 18, 2018)

No, all the Lr Mobile pics have not download to the hard drive of my Mac Pro yet. I see through APC_1825.dng in Lr Mobile, but only APC_1603.dng in Lr Classic. So, it looks like 222 pictures haven't made it to my Mac Pro hard drive yet. The last one that synced okay was from Dec. 1.

Normally, they would sync and show up in the Lr Classic Imported Photos, see below. Then I would move them to a folder in my Lr Classic catalog on my Mac Pro hard drive. It says zero imported but it should say 222 as we know.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 18, 2018)

Ok, that's a much bigger problem. In that case definitely don't delete the cloud library until we've got those safely!

Is the syncing count in the top left corner still going down? If it is, I think it's probably safest to wait for LR Classic to finish. 

Another option, to at least make sure you have a local copy of those camera images is to use the Downloader tool to pull down a local copy (possibly minus edits) and then delete the cloud library, however that would download a copy of every single photo in the cloud, so a bit of tidying up to do. That would be a good way of getting those 222 photos once Classic finishes removing all the other photos though.

I hesitate to suggest deleting Classic's local sync cache right now, because I think the fact that a remove from sync operating is underway could confuse it.


----------



## zugz (Dec 19, 2018)

No, the LrClassic sync number in the top left corner is not changing. Stuck at 12,696.





So I used the downloader tool to pull down whatever it could find. It says it found 161.9 GB of files but my plan only allows for 100GB. Hmmm. And, finder says the resulting folder has 34GB of files in it, more consistent with Lr online that says there are 21G of files in the cloud. 





The downloader says it downloaded 15,122 files, including 1551 originals.

I spot checked the download and, yes, the set pulled down includes the very latest pictures I took today on the Lr Mobile camera -- APC_1830.dng. Lr Mobile says it has 1539 Lr Camera Photos.

Next step?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 19, 2018)

You could add those LR mobile photos into your Classic catalog as a normal import then.

If you're comfortable that you've now got a copy of everything from the cloud, we have 2 options:

1. In Classic, go to Preferences > Lightroom Sync, hold down the Opt key to show the Rebuild Sync Data button. It'll need to restart, and then when it opens again, the sync count will count all the way up and down once or twice. This option can take a while and isn't quite a clean slate, so the main advantage here is the possibility of recovering edits you'd done on your phone that hadn't synced yet..

2. On LR Web, go to LR icon > Account Info > Delete Lightroom Library and let it clear out the cloud. That'll empty the sync records everywhere, emptying the mobile devices LR apps and marking everything in Classic as synced. It's basically a clean slate sync wise. Everything that's in Classic remains there.

The other option is to wait until the Adobe staff are back in the office in January, but since you already removed a bunch of photos from sync, I kind of think you'll be just as happy with the nuclear option on this occasion.


----------



## zugz (Dec 18, 2019)

I wanted to thank you for all your help and let you know option No. 2 worked. I seem to be able to sync again now.


----------

